# New from WV...



## Vortecz71wv (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey ya'll! Newbie from Morgantown, WV, just hot back from Hatfield-McCoy today and had a blast! 

2011 sportsman 800 highlifter hd springs, gbc dirt commanders 26" uni filter and soon to have hsp silencer!


Work sucks, thats why i'm on my iphone!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome!


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome bud.maybe one day we'll meet on the outlaw trails


----------



## Vortecz71wv (Apr 14, 2012)

Copy that! Yeah groomed trails can be nice bur nothing beats a little outlawin'

Matt


Work sucks, thats why i'm on my iphone!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I love Hatfield trails. Have you ever been down to big sandy creek by the water fall or over to the sand bar on the cheat river. My buddies and I go down all year actually thats the first place I road my brute.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

A couple of pics.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Welcome from Charleston.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## Vortecz71wv (Apr 14, 2012)

Actually never been there! Looks like a great time! How do you get there?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Get on 68 east get off coopersrock exit take a left go to the t in the road make a right stay straight and when you come off the mtn a dirt road will be on your right by a small creek take the right it goes under a BIG bridge then take your first left and stay on it go past a couple of farms then it will drop you into the woods fallow to the bottom and park by the old iron bridge unload and go. Next time im going I will let you know or if you got any questions just shoot me a pm.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Heading to Bluefield WV next week. Prolly hit Pocahontas then outlaws. Friday, up to Logan to ride Rockhouse and the trail in Matewan. HM really has some good ridin.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Matewan is where i road real nice trails.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks like a nice place. Must have been a tiring ride, based on the guy in the 2nd picture.


----------



## Vortecz71wv (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks man! Im just 5 minutes from coopers rock so this will be great! Let me know when you wanna go and im there!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Vortecz71wv said:


> Thanks man! Im just 5 minutes from coopers rock so this will be great! Let me know when you wanna go and im there!


Wish I was five min for there. There is so many trails down that way. Have you ever been to the high bridge. Just pm me your number and I will hit u up next time I go down. We usually camp a nite or two.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Big D said:


> Looks like a nice place. Must have been a tiring ride, based on the guy in the 2nd picture.


Yes he was. He doesn't ride very much so the rocky trails beat the crap out of him and ridding that little honda lol.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## Vortecz71wv (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey Mike, drove the truck down this even to find the bridge and all. Very very pretty down there! Only bad side i seen was that it was crawling with idiots...had one about hit my trick door cause he was screwing around. Anyway, let me know when you all wanna go!

Matt


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Vortecz71wv said:


> Hey Mike, drove the truck down this even to find the bridge and all. Very very pretty down there! Only bad side i seen was that it was crawling with idiots...had one about hit my trick door cause he was screwing around. Anyway, let me know when you all wanna go!
> 
> Matt


Yea I know there is some morons that go down there but I know a lot of places to go and get away from them.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## Vortecz71wv (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds good!


----------

